

Which programming language should I learn to make this? Thanks - visuamuse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvlItLEoQxQ

======
infinity
If you just want to try out graphics programming you could begin with
JavaScript and focus on the canvas element of HTML5. It is a lot of fun.

Also check out the demo scene on the web, there are some people doing
absolutely cool stuff.

~~~
visuamuse
maybe i should use Javascript like you said because i want to do graphics

------
rdouble
You want to prototype with processing then use open frameworks or libcinder
for the final project.

~~~
visuamuse
can you explain more? sorry i dont know these terms

~~~
rdouble
[http://www.processing.org](http://www.processing.org)

[http://www.openframeworks.cc](http://www.openframeworks.cc)

[http://libcinder.org](http://libcinder.org)

------
X4
Or have a look at my recent submission:

ThreeAudio.js it allows you to access the HTML5 Web Audio API

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6067369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6067369)

~~~
visuamuse
wow i feel dumb. this looks complicated

------
X4
Why is your username in green?

Is your program for the desktop, the web, mobile, tv or all?

~~~
visuamuse
I plan to make it for desktop

~~~
X4
I'd recommend learning C++ using Qt and Processingjs.

~~~
visuamuse
whats Qt and processingjs?

~~~
X4
Oh I think R [http://www.r-project.org/](http://www.r-project.org/) would be
more suitable for you, because learning C++, esp. Qt isn't easy. R can be
learned by everyday business people, so you can surely do that quite fast too.

Qt is an awesome C++ Framework that comes with full-blown IDE (Integrated
Development Environment) not just a simple Editor and works across all
platforms.

Processing is a Visual Programming Language: you find it here:
[http://Processing.org](http://Processing.org) and here for the web
[http://Processingjs.org](http://Processingjs.org)

You could also use a a dynamic and programmable charting library like D3
[http://d3js.org/](http://d3js.org/) but that would be more useable for the
Web or a Desktop that Shows a Single page only or your own Browser in Kiosk-
Mode (Fullscreen).

